# net "cubes"



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

So I am looking the best bowls and wondering why we use them. I'm looking at the scraps around me and was thinking of making some 7x7 boxes with a wire bottom to replace the bowl. Bottom ventilation would be through the box bottom (mine are wire) and the eggs would be protected by padding and nest material. 

Granted the stupid paper bowls are cheaper (time) but i would have to order them (which i don't like for some reason). 

What am I missing that makes the bowls so important?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your saying bowls
any type nest that lets the birds keep the eggs together and not let them roll around and hold nesting materal--will work
2 bricks--sq. hand made-


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Sky_tx,

That is what I was thinking. All those "floor nesters" didn't want a bowl so my "cube" shouldn't be a problem. 

Another side to this is the nest padding. I have a supply for square cocoanut matt that is actually cheaper than the felt mats from the supply houses. I guess I am starting to get cheap.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

The word your looking for is frugal


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I haved used bricks.. I think that is what Iam going to use after my disposibles run out.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The only thing you have to watch out for is that splayed leg thing you need some thing for the nest. Pine needles, tobaco stems, or straw.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with nest boxes instead of bowls. I've used plenty of them. I also used to have bricks to square in the corners. But then I discovered they liked raised nest boxes more than the ones on the floor of my individual cages. So now they have boxes in the top corner.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Frugal isn't quite right according to the mrs. It is cheap. 

As to nest material the plan is cocoanut matting in the bottom with straw accessible to the birds. Box will be 2" high with screen sitting 1" below upper lip. Since the floors of the whole box are wire I don't know if the birds will see these as low or not. Considering that they won't have much choice the should get over it. 

And for these guys it will be the first ever shot at "reproduction". 

I'll let folks know how it goes.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just looking to see what to use as my nest boxes, Bricks are a good idea to me but what should I put at the bottom?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> I was just looking to see what to use as my nest boxes, Bricks are a good idea to me but what should I put at the bottom?


bricks are to make a nest "bowl'.. or just a place inside of the nest box for them to lay the eggs.. you can put one brick about 8 or 9 inches from the back, the short side of the brick against the side of the nest box, and that makes a place in back of the brick for nest materials.. I put some pine shavings in there for starters then let them build the rest.. a nest box can be anything sturdy that is 24 wide x 16 high and 24 deep.. usually it is wood.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just set up my nesting bowls.. Dog water dish from the .99 store with a pice of indoor-outdoor carpit glud to the bottom. Have added some bedding materials for them to play with. I'm thinking this should work fine and will be easy to clean.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I just set up my nesting bowls.. Dog water dish from the .99 store with a pice of indoor-outdoor carpit glud to the bottom. Have added some bedding materials for them to play with. I'm thinking this should work fine and will be easy to clean.


I think so too!... great idea.. and cheap!


----------



## Jeniffer Joan (Jan 6, 2011)

The word your looking for is frugal.I was just looking to see what to use as my nest boxes, Bricks are a good idea to me but what should I put at the bottom?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeniffer Joan said:


> The word your looking for is frugal.I was just looking to see what to use as my nest boxes, Bricks are a good idea to me but what should I put at the bottom?


Im not sure how you would use bricks to make nest boxes....


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Frugal would only apply if I was consistently cost conscious. Like not spending $3K on building materials only to keep out on nest bowls.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Frugal isn't quite right according to the Mrs. It is cheap.
> 
> As to nest material the plan is coconut matting in the bottom with straw accessible to the birds. Box will be 2" high with screen sitting 1" below upper lip. Since the floors of the whole box are wire I don't know if the birds will see these as low or not. Considering that they won't have much choice the should get over it.
> 
> ...


 If they don't like them they will lay there eggs outside the bowl. They will probably see how cheep you are and lay them outside the bowl in protest. Does a round bird fit into a square nest bowl. LOL


----------

